# Purex jug



## Beintact!Plz!! (Jan 6, 2020)

Found some nice brown glass purex jugs intact on my latest dig. Any idea what they are worth? Also found an old olive oil bottle with very distinct design and a greenish glass coca cola bottle with Seattle stamped in the bottom of it.  I will post pictures later.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 6, 2020)

Unfortunately the Purex jugs don't have any value...I wish they did as I know a dump from an old kid's camp where that is just about the only thing in the dump!  There are thousands of them.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 6, 2020)

Worth about zip.  The same goes for old Clorox bottles. Personally I like the older corktop Clorox's, but they aren't worth diddly squat. Keep searching, if you can find some nice sodas from that era, those would be good.


----------



## Beintact!Plz!! (Jan 6, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> Worth about zip.  The same goes for old Clorox bottles. Personally I like the older corktop Clorox's, but they aren't worth diddly squat. Keep searching, if you can find some nice sodas from that era, those would be good.


Found a A. L VAN VALEY soda bottle, no cap or label but I found it on eBay for 628$


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 6, 2020)

Beintact!Plz!! said:


> Found a A. L VAN VALEY soda bottle, no cap or label but I found it on eBay for 628$


Sodas are always good, anytime, anywhere. They are highly collectible. Food jars, cleaning products...not so much. Medicines with town names and proprietors are good, embossed beers, whiskeys etc.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 6, 2020)

I've actually sold some Clorox bottles before. But they were from 1940's and 1950's. Anything after that, there's no interest in them..


----------



## slugplate (Jan 7, 2020)

Beintact!Plz!! said:


> Found some nice brown glass purex jugs intact on my latest dig. Any idea what they are worth? Also found an old olive oil bottle with very distinct design and a greenish glass coca cola bottle with Seattle stamped in the bottom of it.  I will post pictures later.


If you found the Coke in the same spot as the Purex it's most likely a hobble skirt "Pat. D" or "Patent Office" bottle. If it has a painted label, it's probably 70s. But, the Coke, in any type of the aforementioned, will certainly have more value than the Purex. Purex is Uber-common.


----------

